
Even more readable code without if-else - nfrankel
https://blog.frankel.ch/even-more-readable-code-without-if-else/
======
robbya
I think when you have a mapping of keys to values you really need to have an
understanding of what keys are possible (so you don't have an exception
accessing the map).

Java enum classes work well for enumerating those, so I end up creating those.
These work great so if I use the enum in an if-else sequence the compiler
knows if I covered all possible values.

For mappings I instead add a constructor to my enum class so that I can setup
the mapping as an instance variable.

